# Anyone going to dive the tex edward?



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

We was out there today in the kayaks and somehow in the middle of my buddy fighting an aj the line got wrapped around one of my reels and pulled in the water so if you know anyone heading out there and recover it please lmk it's my only inshore setup (using as a bait rod).


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump


----------

